# Cornish Farm.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello All,

Will any of you gentle folk be at Cornish Farm (Taunton) week commencing 19th January?

We are having some work done at Vanbitz and are staying for a week.

We may be able to have a natter in person/need to ask some dumb questions :roll: 

We are new to motorhoming and may need some advice  

Apart from visiting the town centre, is there anything else to do there? We like walking and cycling.

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> Apart from visiting the town centre, is there anything else to do there?


Eat lots of cream teas, breed and get drunk. In no particular order.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> We may be able to have a natter in person/need to ask some dumb questions


Eddie from this very site will probably be around


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> Fairportgoer said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from visiting the town centre, is there anything else to do there?
> ...


Thanks Hilldweller...................

I can eat cream teas and get drunk :lol: But I'm not too sure about the breeding thingy :roll:

Dean


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Van Bitz don't mention it in their brochure but there is a very pleasant cycle route, off road at first then mostly shared pavement, basically right from the campsite into the middle of Taunton. Can also be walked.

The park in Taunton centre is well worth a visit.

A ride towards Creech St Mary and then along the Taunton/Bridgewater canal is also recommended, but perhaps better in the summer.

Ron


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Hi Dean and Angela,

spent my formative years in Taunton...........drink scrumpy!!!!!!!!!!!........and plenty of it...................it will put hairs on your chest!!!!!!!!!!!...............sorry Angela....I'm sure Dean will still love you!!!

Seriously, there certainly used to be some fascinating "scrumpy tours", looking around traditional farms and tasting the produce........

If that's not your thing and you have other means of transport, you're less than an hour away from Wookey Hole, Cheddar Gorge, Glastonbury, Fleet Air Arm Museum and many other attractions.

If you are without alternative transport, then the town is certainly worth a "browse"...some interesting shops although nothing out of the ordinary last time I was there, but enough to keep you going for a day while you have the work done!

Hope you enjoy,

Timotei


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Eddie is used to dumb questions and handles them so diplomatically.

Give him a nice smile, say please and thank you and tell him you are told his hot chocolate is legendary.

Dave


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

elbow the cream teas,then carry on as instructed :lol:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks To all those that replied.

We will do some of the activities suggested but I will not divulge which, and in what order :lol: 

As we will be there for a week, we may get round to doing all of them :wink: 

Timotei, I like your suggestion about cider. As it happens we both like to partake in this particular pastime. I for one have got a hairy chest.............but it would be wrong, and suicidal for me to comment on Angela :wink: 

Regards

Dean

Dean & Angela


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> . . . tell him you are told his hot chocolate is legendary.
> Dave


But if you say to Eddie, _"Dave told me to say that." _be careful to specify which Dave. 8O

(Long running in-joke, as he had run out of choccy when we went, and has had his leg pulled about it ever since.)

Two minor points.

If you have a dog beware that you cannot take it into the covered area in the middle of town. There is covert surveillance and you will be pounced on very quickly.

I don't know if Eddie still runs his taxi service into town, but when we were there one of his staff took us into town and we walked back later - and a very pleasant walk it was too.

You will enjoy it I'm sure.

Dave


----------



## 111850 (May 1, 2008)

Go and have lunch in the Castle Hotel.............you won't regret it. At least until your credit card statement arrives...............


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> I can eat cream teas and get drunk :lol: But I'm not too sure about the breeding thingy :roll: Dean


Hey, 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

Have you done the Eden Project ? As greenhouses go it one BIG one.

There's some nostalgia at Goonhilly - first transatlantic TV link.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Creech St Mary


or creech st michael  its where I grew up (allegedly) , it's near stoke st mary though 

quantocks and blackdowns are nice if you can get to them.. pop into Taunton and see me mum..

John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Have you done the Eden Project ? As greenhouses go it one BIG one.
> 
> There's some nostalgia at Goonhilly - first transatlantic TV link.


Hilldweller Cornish farm is no where near Cornwall, thats Eddie being silly


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Only a few days? You'll run out of time :lol:

We positively encourage breeding 

I have checked the Hot Chocolate situation, and I am informed that we have plenty of supplies :wink:

There is no such thing as a dumb question, only a question 

For all of you reading this, and gagging to visit Cornish Farm, Catherine and Steve have persuaded me to have a rally here May Bank Holiday. I have offered for all my MHFacts chums to do a Ram roast on the Saturday night, provide copious amounts of Somerset cider and organise a May Bank Holiday open air disco!

The cooking will be undertaken by Mr & Mrs Van Bitz so any complaints to www.thefoodisfreebutreallygood.com and the disco will be run by a team of eager volunteers.

STOP PRESS STOP PRESS STOP PRESS

Can't promise, but fairly confident that we have secured the services of a really good local band, so the night will really be a memorable one!

By the way the rally is hush hush so don't tell any one

Eddie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

To late Eddie it,s posted :wink:  

Cheers Steve


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> Hilldweller Cornish farm is no where near Cornwall, thats Eddie being silly


Right, we'll sort him out then, quick call to the EU.

Eccles cakes - must be made in Eccles.
Melton Mobrey Pies - Yup, Melton Mobrey.

So Cornish Farm - move it or rename it.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I know cider has been mentioned but I have to reiterate it. We stayed on a cider farm in '05 and spent the evening consuming a very large milk bottle full of the stuff that the good farmers wife had filled up for us from a barrel in her barn. Wonderful stuff. The next day we discovered "real cornish pasties" I say this in the same way that the term "real ale" is used because the diference is as in chalk and cheese.

Did you mention cycling? Well we were doing Lands End to john o Groats but you dont have to do that to enjoy the above .


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Now your talking Megahayes. 

When having work done at Van Bitz (quite a lot actually and Eddie owes me a discount next time!) our system is to first do a mornings shop-gazing in Taunton (to please she that spends the money) and, when exhausted, to hole up in the Crown for the afternoon with a bottle of wine. It really beats hanging around service areas which somehow always seems to prelong the time frame by about double. 

The Crown also boasts a great mens toilet photo gallary if your passing??


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

(Long running in-joke, as he had run out of choccy when we went, and has had his leg pulled about it ever since.)

Two minor points.

If you have a dog beware that you cannot take it into the covered area in the middle of town. There is covert surveillance and you will be pounced on very quickly.

I don't know if Eddie still runs his taxi service into town, but when we were there one of his staff took us into town and we walked back later - and a very pleasant walk it was too.

You will enjoy it I'm sure.

Dave[/quote]

Dave,

First things first!

I can confirm that there were copious amounts of chocolate. (But we drank tea and coffee).

We do not have a dog, but the we were kindly given a lift into Taunton by Eddie's step son-many thanks 

You may be correct in saying it is a pleasant walk back from town..........maybe for you it was, but for us it was raining and windy so was not :!:

We would like to thank all at Vanbitz (Especially Nick who explains things in laymans terms) he knows his stuff.
We are sending this via our Alden Netmaster 90 system which was only fitted today amongst our other toys 

We will update you all later as it is getting windy and I do not want to break my new dish 

Although it is top secret.......for those that have never had the pleasure of staying here at Cornish Farm, if you can make the Rally over the May bank holiday you will be disappointed :wink:

Regards

Dean & Angela :lol:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

hi why will we be disappointed ! your's Brian and Nod  
(we do hope we know what you are implying I think)


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Oooppppsss!!!*



briannod said:


> hi why will we be disappointed ! your's Brian and Nod
> (we do hope we know what you are implying I think)


Sorry 

What I meant to say was "You WILL NOT be disappointed" :wink:

Dean (Still at Cornish Farm) :lol:


----------

